# Funny Indian Map in 2012 and 2020 in a Pakistani Newspaper



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 8, 2008)

*Indian Map in 2012 and 2020 in a Pakistni Newspape*

  got one link in group mail.... 
Posted in today's Pakistani newspaper where they r showing entire india as pakistani country by 2012 & 2020 .

these are the links

map in 2012 :


```
[URL]*express.com.pk/epaper/PoPupwindow.aspx?newsID=1100533603&Issue=NP_LHE&Date=20081203[/URL]
```

and


then in 2020 :


```
[URL]*express.com.pk/epaper/PoPupwindow.aspx?newsID=1100533604&Issue=NP_LHE&Date=20081203[/URL]
```


====

I just couldn;t stop laughing


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 8, 2008)

WTF...islamic republic of pakistan...hahahahahahahahahaha...OMFG...hahahaha...damn...i can't stop laughing...hahahahhahahaha.....its alrdy a republic of *******ss....hahahaha


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

Go to the last page of Terror Attack Thread and you will find this has been alreay discussed 

LOL at Pakistan........ hahahahahahahaha


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 8, 2008)

Do they suck even at dreaming? 

Compare India's (APJAK's) vision for 2020 and Pak's.  Poor insecure beings.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

Aisa na ho Pakistaaan pe India kabja kar le


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 8, 2008)

poor porkis

always think negative.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 8, 2008)

Somehow they did not dream of taking South India 

It reads disputed territory !! Wonder with whom !!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 8, 2008)

They are on the verge of losing Baluchistan and other northern tribal states where the pak govt. is losing control and they dream of taking over Indian territory?......Pathetic


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 8, 2008)

It was already being discussed in the Mumbai Terror Attacks thread. Anywayz, LOL


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 8, 2008)

they are already living on a land given as alms, poor fellas cannot even dare to dream in true sense, what else they could do, kabeela wallahs.


----------



## maxmk (Dec 8, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Aisa na ho Pakistaaan pe India kabja kar le


Aisa naa ho ki hume Jaisalmer, wagha border (wagha port), Amritsar par naye port open karne pade... check out the image
*i62.photobucket.com/albums/h93/maxmk/th_map.png


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

maxmk said:


> Aisa naa ho ki hume Jaisalmer, wagha border (wagha port), Amritsar par naye port open karne pade... check out the image
> *i62.photobucket.com/albums/h93/maxmk/th_map.png


Aila! Pakistan kahan gaya????


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 8, 2008)

ROFLCOPTER .

Pakis even suck at dreaming.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 8, 2008)

^^+1
impossible dreams.....lol.....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Aila! Pakistan kahan gaya????*



Chullu bhar paani mein doob ke mar gaya.


----------



## Count Dracula (Dec 8, 2008)

Porkistan my ass.Lol those faggots even suck at imagining .Pity them.


*encyclopediadramatica.com/Image:Marriedtochildren.jpg


----------



## windchimes (Dec 8, 2008)

Edit the second offtopic part Dracula. We, a secualr forum, dont need religious discussions or these kinda "which may turn offensive" remarks  here whatever the case is. It may hurt some of our own friends here. We all follow *digitism* here.


----------



## confused (Dec 8, 2008)

lmao


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ WTH!!

Reporting......


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 9, 2009)

this is no fun....


----------



## Coool (Apr 9, 2009)

^ paki aaya re is forum pe


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 9, 2009)

^^huh? who me? I'm an Indian.


----------



## Coool (Apr 9, 2009)

^ Arrey yaar, its not you....The person who bumped this thread and used some bad words against our *INDIA*


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh, I didn't know that. In that case: sorry disc junkie, carry on! no hard feelings mate!  Deleted my post. I didn't see the concerned racist post in question.

On a side note, should I post the version of that map I edited for revenge???


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Oh, I didn't know that. In that case: sorry disc junkie, carry on! no hard feelings mate!  Deleted my post. I didn't see the concerned racist post in question.
> 
> On a side note, should I post the version of that map I edited for revenge???



I didn't see the old post..........*www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-happy-smileys-833.gif

Go on post your edited version of the map.*www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-happy-smileys-349.gif


----------



## Coool (Apr 9, 2009)

^ Carry on


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 9, 2009)

where is it?


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2009)

Lol...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 10, 2009)

ichi has already seen this one:-
*i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt178/trooper101/SPC.png
tee hee hee! Man, this is revolting!
I doubt it'll stay on photobucket for long. It violates section 8.1 of the license agreement (Yes, I read 'em!).
NOTE: Do read the text on the image. There's more to it than it appears.


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 10, 2009)

looks like what the american media did during the cold war


----------



## toofan (Apr 10, 2009)

But this is the serious matter. Pakistan is loosing to Talibaan or agar pakistan par talibaan ka kabja ho gaya to woh saale hum par attack karne ki soochenge/sooch rahe honge. 
Inko to abhi khatam kar dena chahiye. Ek bomb bas orr pakistan taliban sab khatam.

Ek naya thread bana kar inko galiyaan dete hain.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Apr 10, 2009)

The surest way for Pakistan and for that matter for us to destroy our country is to gobble up that piece of politically radioactive, PoS country.
In  a way present state of Pakistan is sad since the countdown of its demise has begun and we are going to have a Somalia like country next to our doorstep.

@toofan:Just pray that when the Americans inevitably decide to f#&k the Pakistanis for good i.e. take their Nukes the only leverage that piss poor country has, our PM whoever he is shows some balls and eradicates the Army, the terrorist(well technically they are part of their f$%cking army too) and the ISI from that f!@k land.


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 11, 2009)

^^lol @ PM part.

Have you guys ever thought that once taliban is in full control in Pakistan, won't they attack us? I feel their first target would be India or I would say India would be like a training ground for them to practice their shooting and bombing and stuff. 

I'm sure Pak govt. won't/can't do anything about the taliban situation. If something is not done by the US/UK or other developed nations, we might be in for some trouble in the future and mark my words this will be a situation one day!!


----------

